# 64 GTO 4 speed lower flywheel inspection cover



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, new to the forum. Just got this car and it's missing the lower flywheel inspection cover. Anybody know where I might find one? Any help finding one would be greatly appreciated. I have found 1965-1974 covers at OPGI and Yearone. Does anyone know if these will fit a 64?


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

If it’s a true 64 bell housing as shown in pic #1 , and not a later one that someone swapped (pic#2) the 65 and later cover will not fit. I’ve seen 64 housings for sale but never the inspection cover. Several things to try:
1-	Hope some forum member has one for sale.
2-	Check E-Bay-though that’s a hit or miss you might find someone parting out a 64 GTO/lemans. 
3-	Try frankspontiacparts or allamerican classics, or pick up a copy of Hemmings Motor news and check the parts section. They also have salvage yards listed & some specialize in Pontiacs only. 
4-	Fabricate one. It’s basically just a piece of sheet metal held in place with two bolts. Easy to make using cardboard as a template, and will serve its purpose till you hopefully find one.


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the info!!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have owned three '64 Pontiac A-body V8 bell housings over the last 25 years, all came in parts deals, & none came with an original stamped steel plate. It's not that difficult to take a '65-79 inspection cover & cut, weld, grind...that's what '64 GTO restorers are doing.


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

It is a true 64 bell housing. I bought inspection cover for 65-79, did a little modifying and came out looking and working great.


----------

